# Doesn't seem to be rooted anymore?



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

After the last 2 su updates, none of my rooted apps work anymore. Am I the only one? I "was" rooted stock. 905

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

